# It made it home: new addition.



## Zephyr (Feb 19, 2012)

I went to see that tricycle advertised on Kijiji. It came back home with me. It's cute and was well used. I gently cleaned it up with soapy water for now.
It's a Werlich made in Preston Ontario, Canada. I guess it was made in the 50's or 60's? The owner had no idea. He said it might have been his when a kid but can't remember. It has been repainted with orange marking paint. 











The headbadge




The front wheel




One of the back wheels




I'm not sure about how to measure the front wheel on a tricycle.


----------



## OldRider (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice!I have a Werlich trike too but mine is from the 30s and in not as nice shape. Did you know that werlich also made bicycles for a short period?


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Your trike is nice too. I didn't know they made bikes. Actually I know very little about the company. Anything you can tell me?


----------



## OldRider (Feb 19, 2012)

Theres not a whole lot of information out there on Werlich, I know they made trikes, bikes, sleds, wagons, they were all over the map with what they produced. The odd time on ebay you'll see a trike or two for sale, but  I've never seen the other products on ebay though, seen pictures though. The factory burned down in the late 50s or early 60s and was never rebuilt. They were absorbed into the Cambridge Company, of whom I've never heard. So you can safely say your trike would have been made in their final few years. From the CCM page I'll give you a quote about their bicycles.
" lots of Werlich tricycles have come to notice over the years but I have never seen any bicycles since childhood friends owned matching brother-and-sister models.  Surrounded by ubiquitous CCMs and hoards of British 3-speeds, they were culturally out of place, sixty-pound American-style fat-fendered balloon-tyred monsters but lacking the loud paint and extraneous chrome of US offerings; no horn tank, no front suspension, no carrier, no whitewalls.  My 33-pound Dunelt easily outpaced them, but they developed muscle endurance that I never attained.  No wonder American kids played football while we played hockey."


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Neat! Thanks for the info. 
Out of curiosity. What's the history of yours? Where did you get it?


----------



## OldRider (Feb 19, 2012)

I really really lucked out on mine. Last summer I was at a yard sale here in Winnipeg, I'm not at all a trike guy but I saw this little Werlich sitting under a pile of rugs that someone had pushed on top of it. I  piled the rugs back in their place and saw a two dollar price tag on the bars. I think I broke a speed record for a grab and dash,lol. The folks said they had bought it at a yardsale in the early 60s for their own kids, other then that I know nothing about it. Nice to see another Canadian interested in our own bikes and trikes


----------



## ridingtoy (Feb 19, 2012)

Werlich! That's the other Canadian brand I was trying to remember on another post besides CCM. Thanks for the memory refreshing.

Dave


----------



## OldRider (Feb 19, 2012)

ridingtoy said:


> Werlich! That's the other Canadian brand I was trying to remember on another post besides CCM. Thanks for the memory refreshing.
> 
> Dave




Dave, I think there might be one more, we had a Sunshine Bicycle Company that very likely made trikes as well.
edit: Doing a little more investigation I find Sunshine did indeed produce trikes in the 40s and 50s. Sunshine Bicycles was owned by the Massey Ferguson Harvester/Tractor Company.


----------



## Zephyr (Feb 19, 2012)

Another great information. I had heard of the Sunshine but never really paid attention to them. Old Rider, I lucked out on my W too as I didn't know what I was getting when I promised I was buying it with just a picture on the net. I couldn't go wrong with $15 no matter what. I was quite happy to find out it was a Canadian product I was buying.


----------

